# Does anyone live in Torrevieja



## makasyl (May 30, 2010)

Hi there I'm new to the site. I have an apartment in El Salado near to El Liminar and was wondering if anyone knows someone who could look at my air con and also recommend a taxi for airport runs.

Many thanks - Sylvia


----------

